# Who are these people???



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

Ok so Chicago have been offering 2hrs(30pkgs) and 2.5hrs ( 37 pkgs) and people are taking these routes, i mean why why why .


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Watup said:


> Ok so Chicago have been offering 2hrs(30pkgs) and 2.5hrs ( 37 pkgs) and people are taking these routes, i mean why why why .


No idea what you're saying.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

delivering packages like Amazon.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

They’re people who clearly are new to Chicago and haven’t been stuck in traffic. That’s crazy.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

How about naming the company?


----------



## KingMoMo917 (Jul 22, 2019)

He has it listed in the FLEX sun category so one would assume he is talking about Amazon Flex .


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

Amazon Flex


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Watup said:


> Ok so Chicago have been offering 2hrs(30pkgs) and 2.5hrs ( 37 pkgs) and people are taking these routes, i mean why why why .


How do you know these 2 hrs & 2.5 hrs have those amount of packages if you didn't take them yourself?


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

Because they have the racks lined up on side, and evening time 3.5hr , 2hr , 2.5 all have same pickup time .


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Watup said:


> Because they have the racks lined up on side, and evening time 3.5hr , 2hr , 2.5 all have same pickup time .


You're one of those that like to walk up and down the racks and look at how many and the addresses those packages are going. You physically count each rack or is there a count number for each of the racks?


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> You're one of those that like to walk up and down the racks and look at how many and the addresses those packages are going. You physically count each rack or is there a count number for each of the racks?


Lol u special kind of brainless troll, every rack have a sheet that displays very clearly hrs and number of pkgs . Next Question


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Every rack have a sheet? Who's the troll that goes down the aisle to look at all the sheets? Go back to whining that others are taking the routes to prove that you are just not up to the task.


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Every rack have a sheet? Who's the troll that goes down the aisle to look at all the sheets? Go back to whining that others are taking the routes to prove that you are just not up to the task.


Still you are troll, Morton grove is small warehouse and racks are right next to cars , you don't have to walk around to see the sheets, and now i know atleast one of those geniuses who take two hr runs so they don't get kicked out of thr parents basement lmao


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Watup said:


> Still you are troll, Morton grove is small warehouse and racks are right next to cars , you don't have to walk around to see the sheets, and now i know atleast one of those geniuses who take two hr runs so they don't get kicked out of thr parents basement lmao


You must have eyesight like an eagle for a trol to see the writings of racks 3 cars away.


----------

